#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Σχέδια Πόλης - Εφαρμογή >  > > >  >  >  Μη εφαρμογή ρυμοτομικού σχεδίου

## mbetziou

Καλημέρα,
γνωρίζει κανείς τι γίνεται αν μετά την παρέλευση κάποιου χρονικού διαστήματος από την έγκριση ενός ρυμοτομικού σχεδίου αυτό δεν εφαρμοστεί; Πιο συγκεκριμένα ενδιαφέρομαι για έναν δρόμο, ο οποίος σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο είναι πεζόδρομος, αλλά δεν λειτούργησε ποτέ ως πεζόδρομος.

----------


## Xάρης

Υπάρχουν πολλά παραδείγματα όπως αυτό που αναφέρεις.
Δεν γνωρίζω όμως να υπάρχει κάποιο χρονικό όριο (θα πρέπει να υπάρχει) και να υπάρχουν κάποιες συνέπειες από τη μη εφαρμογή.

----------


## GeorgeM53

Τυπικά από την ημέρα που ορίζεται στο φεκ είναι πεζόδρομος άσχετα με το αν ο Δήμος δεν υλοποίησε ακόμα τη μορφοποίησή του και δεν προχώρησε στη σχετική σηματοδότηση.

----------

